# Loagn's Landing Alabama



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

We will be making a short trip next weekend to Logan's Landing and I know that severel OB's went there last year (didn't make the rally due to baseball season). Any site suggestions for or against ?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't be late!

Dave


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

So I've heard !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reservations sure make the drive to the campgroud a LOT nicer....


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

This is a small campground but they keep it in good shape. Try to get a site that backs up to the water..They are nice because of the water and seemed to be more level than some of the others. Take your fishing gear (we caught several small bass).


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

like dave said, dont be late.
and remeber the gate combo. they lock it up like a jail.
i forgot the combo and they gave me the run around getting back in.

like ernie said get a lake site. its a nice campground
and even a good lake to fish in.
campingnut


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Don't be late!
> 
> Dave


Dave you are killing me.





















WILKINS3, what they are trying to tell you is Dave arrived at around 10:00 p.m. and they would not let him in. He had to camp right outside the gate until the next morning.

See if you can get one of these site's.

70, 72, 74, 76, 78, or 79, any of these site's are great. Right on the water and they are big site's. Have fun, I think you will like the campground.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The sites on the water are level, but I camped off the water. It was not level, at all. You will certainly feel safe as "Captain Spongebob" drives around the campground/lake/etc with his open-air truck with a flashing red light on top!!







It cracked me up!! Actually, I thought this was a very nice campground, and would go back to it, if it wasn't a 6 hour drive from me. The roads going in are pretty rough (RR tracks, narrow, etc), but you'll do fine. This was my first rally with the gang, and I really enjoyed it!! Beautiful lake for fishing, great place for campfires, and big lots, like everyone said!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Here are all our Outbacks (+ one SOB) lined up on the lakefront sites last year....


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. DW will see what is available today for the next weekend.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Last years spring rally:

Logan's Landing


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Last years spring rally:
> 
> Logan's Landing


Looks like a nice place and your pics sure were nice to scan thru. Thanks for a bit of summerthe on this 10* day!!!


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks again for the info everyone. Nice photos zoomzoom8. We are set up on Sites 78 & 79 with another family for this weekend. looks like it may cool off a little for the weekend.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

We have been there, and camped near the lake--good clean park and the guy does drive around w/the flashing light...LOL... I recommend you get there during daylight hours, its kinda out there a little, and night time driving could be an issue not to mention what everyone says about being late. I don't think there was much to do in town, but the lake is very quite and peacefull. They offer fire wood for fires which is nice.

Good luck
Jack


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Don't be late!
> 
> Dave


Dave;

You *ARE* the *MASTER* of understatement.







LMAO;









Dave


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

They have a swimming beach that is pretty nice. We were there during a "theme" weekend (Pirates! Argh...) and they staff dressed up and entertained us.

Reverie


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

We came back home Sunday. Boy, it was windy and cool all weekend. But I did manage to catch 11 bass ranging from fingerlings to about a a pound. There were 3 other outbacks there. So I plugged OB's.com when I got the chance. We really enjoyed the get away and the campground and staff were on top of things all the time. The security patrol came through regular and deliverd firewood to us promptly. They had a St. Patricks day parade for the kids . They really make all attempts to keep you busy. We'll probably go back again sometime for sure.

Have fun.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Home!

Sounds like you had a great time despite the wind. Very cool that you saw 3 other Outbacks there, good job on telling them about our cult site


----------

